# A grap-ple?



## PolishedTopaz (Oct 26, 2004)

Ok, I just picked some of these up at my local market today. It looks like a gala apple but smells like concord grapes, and when you bite into it, it tastes like regular green grapes. so a grapple is born. Let's just hope that nobody tries to combine cranberry and apples into anything but a juice box, if they do what do you get.......................  !


----------



## wasabi (Oct 26, 2004)

*crapples?*


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 26, 2004)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *crapples?*



I think wasabi bit into the wrong end.

The blossom end - not the stem end ... what were you thinking?


----------



## wasabi (Oct 26, 2004)

*Uh..........I duno.*


----------



## middie (Oct 27, 2004)

cranapple... appleberry?
my grandmother made 
an excellant pie from 
apples and cranberries


----------

